# Lounge > Sports, Health & Fitness >  The fix soccer live blog

## Buster

I'm sitting at my son's soccer game. (Tier 1 ithink, so decently high level).

I'm bored out of my head because soccer sucks donkey cock as a sport. So I'm going to try to fix it.

- - - Updated - - -

Idea 1: if you are throwing the ball in you get to advance ten yards. Create a cost for kicking the ball out of bounds.

----------


## Buster

Idea 2: Goalie should be able to use his hands but not hold or freeze the ball.

----------


## Buster

Idea 3: penalty kicks to end a game is fucking retarded. Play overtime.

----------


## Buster

Idea 4: offence should be allowed one extra player around the net for corner kicks.

- - - Updated - - -

Idea 5: get rid of offside. Stretch the field.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Add new rule to completely ban the use of the word "brilliant".

----------


## ShermanEF9

No whistles for contact

----------


## jutes

Don’t think any changes to the worlds biggest and/or most played sport will be coming from Canada. 

I do agree with idea 3. You don’t win a match by PK, you lose it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

No special goalie rules at all. Permit contact, no freezing the ball.

----------


## killramos

I say. No goalie. Much smaller net.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The Aussies may have some valuable suggestions.

About the rules for football. You know....

----------


## SKR

> Idea 3: penalty kicks to end a game is fucking retarded. Play overtime.



Undertime. If they're tied at the end, take time off. You scored last? Too bad, all that time gets taken off, you lose. 0-0 means both teams lose.

Nets should stay the same size. The field should be shrunk to the size of a basketball court. 3 players per side.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Actual snipers will execute players who flagrantly dive and pretend to be injured.

----------


## KLCC

Fix hockey instead, there is plenty wrong with that sport instead of grass root soccer for kids to burn off energy

----------


## killramos

We can focus on the relatively niche broken sport of hockey next.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hockey is broken in the "your child is likely to be abused or seriously injured" kind of way.

Soccer is broken in the" game is boring so fans resort to violence and player resort to fake injuries" kind of way, but it's great for small kids.

----------


## killramos

Oh hockey is broken in many ways

----------


## SKR

Just ban all coverage of it, and spectating it. That way people can still play it and no one else has to suffer. Easy fix.

----------


## gmc72



----------


## ExtraSlow

Some of my suggestions previously were joking, but unlimited on-the-fly substitutions actually might be pretty awesome. Get fresh legs out there more often, create more pace and chances. Probably have to check-in with the scorer's table or something, but not logistically difficult. 

Another that's totally serious, and goes with the above, is that if you fall down and require the trainer to come on the field (creating "injury time" later) then you MUST be substituted out for some period of play. So if your best players are falling all over the place, they have to have some lesser players on the field for at least a little while. It's a minor disincentive, but is a "nudge" in the right direction on a few things.

----------


## Buster

real football does that - if you get injured you have to take three plays off on the sideline.

As for the fresh legs thing...I'm not sure. Soccer players actually don't run that far. I think they average 6k per game, over ninety minutes or something?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm not going to look it up, but I've heard it's like 10k, and no matter what the actual distance is, I've had real soccer fans tell me that the amount of physical exertion is a real significant thing that players and coaches need to manage. I'm just taking them at their word that it's meaningful, and if it's meaningful, it's slowing the game down. 

The best players will always be the best players, but it gives mid-skill teams an option of trying to push the pace with frequent substitutions and should make for a more exicting game overall.

----------


## Buster

> I'm not going to look it up, but I've heard it's like 10k, and no matter what the actual distance is, I've had real soccer fans tell me that the amount of physical exertion is a real significant thing that players and coaches need to manage. I'm just taking them at their word that it's meaningful, and if it's meaningful, it's slowing the game down. 
> 
> The best players will always be the best players, but it gives mid-skill teams an option of trying to push the pace with frequent substitutions and should make for a more exicting game overall.



im all for it.

----------


## ianmcc

1. Stoppage time vs. running time. Too much time spent rolling around clutching a body part trying to influence the referee. And dicking around with free kicks and throw ins. Eliminate the 45/90 minutes and go with a running clock that stops with every stoppage. Maybe 30/60 or less. 
2. Red cards for embellishments. Period.
3. No heading or bumping the ball back to your keeper so they can pick it up. Only balls off of the other team can be picked up.
4. Once the ball passes center no passing back to your own keeper. I hate teams that play like that.
5. PKs from the top of the 18m box. 
6. Extra time with two 15 minute periods until there is a winner. One extra sub earned per half.
7. Offside rule changed that your entire body must be offside. 
8. Five second clock once the keeper picks up the ball and the opposition clears the 18m box. Strictly enforced.

----------


## jutes

> tweet pic



That's pretty much indoor soccer.

----------


## DonJuan

> That's pretty much indoor soccer.



Glad somebody finally said it.  :Big Grin:  It's my game now that I cant run 10 miles (yes miles) per soccer game.

Also indoor soccer, you avoid falling as much as possible. Floor is lava scenario; mostly because of the diseases that live in the carpet and find it's way into your new rug burn on your leg.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Glad somebody finally said it.  It's my game now that I cant run 10 miles (yes miles) per soccer game.



I find indoor far more taxing then outdoor, 2 minutes of suicides vs being able to catch your breath.

----------


## Buster

> 1. Stoppage time vs. running time. Too much time spent rolling around clutching a body part trying to influence the referee. And dicking around with free kicks and throw ins. Eliminate the 45/90 minutes and go with a running clock that stops with every stoppage. Maybe 30/60 or less. 
> 2. Red cards for embellishments. Period.
> 3. No heading or bumping the ball back to your keeper so they can pick it up. Only balls off of the other team can be picked up.
> 4. Once the ball passes center no passing back to your own keeper. I hate teams that play like that.
> 5. PKs from the top of the 18m box. 
> 6. Extra time with two 15 minute periods until there is a winner. One extra sub earned per half.
> 7. Offside rule changed that your entire body must be offside. 
> 8. Five second clock once the keeper picks up the ball and the opposition clears the 18m box. Strictly enforced.



these are all awesome, and should be implemented immediately.

Mabe add an "over and back" line that's past the center field that you cant pass back behind once you're over it.

----------


## haggis88

> 5. PKs from the top of the 18m box. 
> 6. Extra time with two 15 minute periods until there is a winner. One extra sub earned per half.
> 7. Offside rule changed that your entire body must be offside. 
> 8. Five second clock once the keeper picks up the ball and the opposition clears the 18m box. Strictly enforced.



Just a couple of points, #5 the box is 18 yards, 18m would make it almost two metres longer than it is now...more room for goalies to handle, no thanks!

#6 has been implemented in different ways a couple of times and was criticised for the most part...one of the major tournaments had a golden goal rule in ET (next scorer wins) and teams ended up just playing for a draw, being too scared to 'go for it'. Another tournament tried Silver Goal where if a team leads after the first fifteen-minute half of extra time, it is the winner

#7 I fully agree with

#8 The current rule is supposed to be 7 seconds and it restarts if the keeper bounces the ball...never seen it enforced and I wonder if it's because refs don't seem to like giving indirect free kicks in the opposition box for some reason

----------


## Buster

Getting rid of offside entirely would probably end up being a positive

----------


## haggis88

> Getting rid of offside entirely would probably end up being a positive



Nah, visible line like ice hockey instead of it being wherever the last defender is

----------

